# Bizarre behavior with older recorded programs



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

I have an R15-100 dvr and recently it has been displaying a bizarre handling of older previously recorded programs. Periodically the recording will glitch and an alternative soundtrack will begin to play for a few seconds. Stopping and restarting the recording will take care of the problem until the DVR glitches again.

Interestingly enough, the programs that this has happened to have all been movies, broadcast on the Disney Channel and the soundtrack that plays is generally for a Disney program, but not one that is being broadcast at the moment.

Has anyone run into a similar occurance, and where is the soundtrack which is overlaid, coming from? They are generally Disney programs, but not ones that are being broadcast at the time that I am playing back the recording.

Thanks


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like your DVR is haunted by the ghost of Disney past. Perhaps it's time to upgrade to a newer model.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Have you tried resetting the DVR?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Have you tried resetting the DVR?


I did reset it yesterday. It's ironic that the impacted programming is all Disney and the overlaid dialogue also comes from Disney programming.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

How old are the "previously recorded" programs?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> How old are the "previously recorded" programs?


In both cases, I had them for more than a month, they were movies that I enjoyed watching repeatedly. Interestingly enough, I do have other non-Disney movies that are older and still on the DVR and seem to play fine.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Very odd. I've never heard of such a thing before.  It's unlikely that it is a problem with the DVR itself. More likely, some kind of goofy "copy protection" experiment by Disney. They always were very protective of their copyrighted material (which is why you never see Mickey Mouse or any Disney movies on TV other than, perhaps, Disney's own channels)


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

ThomasM said:


> Very odd. I've never heard of such a thing before. It's unlikely that it is a problem with the DVR itself. More likely, some kind of goofy "copy protection" experiment by Disney. They always were very protective of their copyrighted material (which is why you never see Mickey Mouse or any Disney movies on TV other than, perhaps, Disney's own channels)


The thought did enter my mind as both movies that have displayed this behavior were recorded from the Disney Channel.

Thanks all, for your responses.


----------

